# patio furniture



## KathyS (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a basically square patio space with a built in fireplace. I have a love seat 2 arm chairs, 2 ottomans and two small round side tables. I would like an idea on how to arrange it.


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

What is the size of the square and where is the fireplace?


----------



## janespope (Feb 2, 2011)

For patio furniture one could opt for traditional Or antique furniture which gives an elegant & stylish look to the patio area.

home decor pillows 
upholstered dining chairs  
vintage chairs


----------



## JB818 (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you have any photos?

You can also install a stone fireplace mantel by http://www.fireplacemantelsllc.com


----------



## desiree_furman (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it is imporatant for you to know first the actual space of your house and even the sizes of the furnitures.


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

*reply*

I think photos would be helpful, but from the info you gave I would say having the two chairs face the fireplace with an ottoman in front of each, then put the two side tables on opposite ends next to the chairs or putting one in the middle of the chairs. If the ottomans are big, you may only need one in between the two chairs.

But that's just my opinion... good luck!


----------

